# Cadbury's chocolate box house



## littleowl (Dec 12, 2016)

I live near the Cadbury's Chocolate box cottage.
Any one remember the box?


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 12, 2016)

Beautiful! Is that a dry stone wall?


----------



## littleowl (Dec 15, 2016)

The Village is owned by a lord. The whole Village as a preservation order on it. We have no shops except a small one in the post office. Yes the walls are dry stone.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 15, 2016)

littleowl said:


> The Village is owned by a lord. The whole Village as a preservation order on it. We have no shops except a small one in the post office. Yes the walls are dry stone.




Do you have more pics of the Village? Here in the new world, we lack the glorious preservation of ancient buildings and their history.  I had a courtesy Aunt from Derbyshire who built drystone walls around our 

rockeries. The local shale worked very well. The family home was sold after my mother's death, but the walls remain. They have lasted almost fifty years--in a very damp climate.


----------



## littleowl (Dec 17, 2016)

We have many Thatched cottages in the Village. Here are two. Dry walls are found all over England from Garden walls to Thousands of miles enclosing fields and farms. And last many hundreds of years of English weather. My Bungalow as 2 feet thick stone walls and is 350 years old and is by no means the eldest. Many Cottages in the Village have walls 3 feet thick.The Tower and fortified  Mansion date from the Crusades 11 Century


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 17, 2016)

That is amazing littleowl. Thank you for sharing the history and beautiful pics. I hope one day to see a thatched cottage in person.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 17, 2016)

Is this the box? This is a metal one I found on eBay, but it didn't have a date.  Cadbury is not as common in the US, so I thought I'd post it.


----------



## littleowl (Dec 18, 2016)

Yep that is the one. Cadbury's used to live in the Village. Then used the Cottage on there boxes.


----------

